# skin and paw issues



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Ruckus has constantly cracked paw pads. they will clear up, and come right back. we have been battling these two very deep cracks in is paw pads for over two years, FINALLY they healed, and more are trying to form. 
Ruckus also itches a lot. his skin gets reddish and he breaks out with a rash on the underside of his hind legs and belly. the fur around his eyes is also a bit then, and he scratches his face often.

Does this sound like something that might be fixed by a grain free diet?

I have showed my vet all of this every year when we go in for our check up. she has never showed concern. We showed another vet his paws, and that lady just wanted to argue with me saying that he cut them on something, when I told her it IS a crack I watched it get this bad, nothing was helping.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There is no doubt in my mind that a grain free diet, or even better-prey model raw, will clear those things up. The cracked paws and itching are most likely an allergic reaction to something, probably grains, in the food that he is eating. If I were you I would switch his diet right away because it will take some time for the allergens to get out of his system.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you for the reply. I have started the switch to TOTW about 5 days ago. since his belly was handling everything fine we are already doing 50% TOTW and 50% Iams (what he was eating before, but he has also been feed Diamond naturals and chicken soup and have done poorly)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Both of those other foods were not grain free right? Which would explain him still having problems with them and his allergies!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

no he has never been on grain free.
and he used to get a milk bone at least once a day. those are grain and junk heavy too


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I believe the diet should help with the itching and rash, that definitely sounds like an allergic reaction. And when does the paw pad thing happen? you could try putting Bag Balm on them so they stay nice and moisturized.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

we have actually tried everything. I have 20 + products for dogs paws, and people cell revivers, etc. 
so far the only thing that works is Burt's Bees medicated lip balm. If i do not apply every two days his paws look horrible!


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you see him licking and/or chewing on his paws? My new puppy did that until I started on the raw. I was feeding him Nuto Ultra Puppy when I first got him and in no time he was attacking his paws My other dogs were scratching alot and had runny eyes also. I was feeding them grain free. That's when I said to heck with the kibble and went raw. 
Even if it's grain free, there's alot of different things in kibble, and I got tired of trying to figure out what it was that they were allergic to.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

In addition to diet change, try bag balm to heal the paws, I've talked to several dog owners and they swear by this stuff. 

Also to prevent the cracks, theres something called mushers wax, its especially useful in the snow or when pavement is covered in salt so it doesent irritate the feet when it gets into the cracks. 

Mushers Secret Wax


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

bag balm or mushers secret did not work

you name it, i have it! LOL

Ruckus rarely chews or lick his paws, but he does some.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Your dog must be suffering from some allergy. I have heard of an old remedy which I do not know if this works I have never done this but I have heard of equal amount water and equal amount apple cider vinegar . You soak the paws with this and dry them off a few times a day & it is suppose to work. Like I said I have not done this but my mother in law talked of this with her dog years ago. Old fashion but who knows! 
I cant believe your vet dissed this! Oh yah I can haha! Sometimes they just think everythings fine when in actuality it is not!
I would go for an allergy food such as the wellness simple solutions or a california natural something you can get for fogs with alergies!
I hope your doggy gets better!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you! I am switching him to a grain free diet as of last week. he is up to %50 grain free and %50 Iams now.
I have actually tried the apple cider trick and it does help a lot 
not like Burt's bees lip balm though. I have no idea why it is working so well where others have failed!


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

wags said:


> I have heard of an old remedy which I do not know if this works I have never done this but I have heard of equal amount water and equal amount apple cider vinegar . You soak the paws with this and dry them off a few times a day & it is suppose to work. Like I said I have not done this but my mother in law talked of this with her dog years ago. Old fashion but who knows!


This works really well if there's a yeast or fungal infection on the paws. Which could be a factor, even if the main underlying problem is an allergy.


----------



## kelly1220 (Nov 4, 2009)

Does TOTW stand for Taste of the Wild? I have a 7 month old french bulldog puppy that is having the same issues (rash on belly and armpits and chewing her paws). She is on Iams puppy, but I am going to try a grain free diet to see if that helps out. My breeder uses Taste of the wild for all of her dogs. Does anyone have experience with this brand and food allergies?


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

kelly1220 said:


> Does TOTW stand for Taste of the Wild? I have a 7 month old french bulldog puppy that is having the same issues (rash on belly and armpits and chewing her paws). She is on Iams puppy, but I am going to try a grain free diet to see if that helps out. My breeder uses Taste of the wild for all of her dogs. Does anyone have experience with this brand and food allergies?


Yes, TOTW = Taste of the Wild

I feed TOTW as well as raw. When I got my dog from the shelter he was on Science Diet. When I brought him home he had sores on the back of his neck and by his tail. His belly and paws were red and fur-less. I've seen major improvements since bringing him home and changing his diet. I plan to get him switched completely to raw, but TOTW is pretty good stuff and way better than SD. Surprisingly, at least here anyway, it's also cheaper than SD.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

TOTW is cheaper tham IAM here!


----------



## kelly1220 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Totw*

Any particular flavor of TOTW I should get for the allergies? High Prairie, Wetlands, Pacific Stream? Or is it just a taste preference for the dog?


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

kelly1220 said:


> Any particular flavor of TOTW I should get for the allergies? High Prairie, Wetlands, Pacific Stream? Or is it just a taste preference for the dog?


If you'll be using dry kibble, I'd probably go with High Prairie or Wetlands because they have a higher protein content. However all three are grain-free.

I use canned and he likes them all.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> thank you! I am switching him to a grain free diet as of last week. he is up to %50 grain free and %50 Iams now.
> I have actually tried the apple cider trick and it does help a lot
> not like Burt's bees lip balm though. I have no idea why it is working so well where others have failed!


I am so happy the apple cider vinegar trick is working or at least helping! I am going to tell my mother in law! I know this is probably some old thing they did way back when but heck some of those old fashion cures or helps, seem to at least do some goodl! Hope pups much better!:smile:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

well, now Ruckus is smelly and has a hot spot.

I guess it will take a few weeks to know if the TOTW will help right? Its been about two weeks now.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i wanted to bring this back up.

we are still having the SAME issues with cracked paw pads. poor baby 
his pad is split open. looks horrible. but it doesnt seem to bug him.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^First, I would apply bag balm, or something similar, to the cracked pad. Then, I would take a booty and put it on that pad so he doesn't rub the ointment off. Leave the booty on for about 3 hours, or more if you wish.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i have actually done that. even before it cracked bad. and it doesnt help much at all. it is frustrating! the vets are clueless. 

its odd.... they heal just as fast as the split. its an on going battle.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^Do you add fish oil to his food? It helps with the skin and coat...


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i tried that before, and I was put off.
Ruckus seemed to itch worse when i was giving him fish oil. I have no idea why. I didnt have him on it but for a month. i didnt see any help with his paw pads. neither one of these vets has done ONE single test on him. I think I need to switch vets and get a third opinion.

cracked paw pads. sounds simple to fix! but we are having a very hard time. If i put burts bee's lip balm on his feet three times a day we can stay ahead of some of the cracks. i dont know why... but burts bees works better than musher's secret, bag balm, etc.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes Aspen gets a cracked pad. It's always one of the back ones. It gets cracked pretty deep and I always apply the bag balm and put a booty on him. Works well for him. It usually goes away by itself though.


----------

